# Changed my dog's food from Annamaet and Farmina



## Regina83 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello All!
I am new to this forum but so happy I found it! I have a rescue, she is a 3 year old Border Collie/ Corgi etc mix lol. I have been feeding her Annamaet for the past year and she has done great on it but the price just keeps going up. A new pet shop opened up down the street from me that only sells Whole Foods for dogs and cats. The nutritionist talked to me for a long time about the benefits of whole and fresh foods. I had a few options for dry dog food and ended up buying Farmina ancestral grain. So far my dog LOVES the food but her stools are not as hard as they normally would be, they actually seem sticky and stain the snow around it... I'm hoping that with some more time her stools get back to normal.
Have any of you had experience with Farmina? I love the ingredients and the price!
Thanks!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You aren't over feeding a touch are you? That can cause soft stools. Also, how long has she been on Farmina? Sometimes it takes a little while for their stomach to adjust. I'd stick with it if I were you, it's a fabulous food. I feed it to my cat, it's the only kibble she will eat and it helped tremendously with her UTI and bladder crystals because of the low ash content.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

Regina83 said:


> Hello All!
> I am new to this forum but so happy I found it! I have a rescue, she is a 3 year old Border Collie/ Corgi etc mix lol. I have been feeding her Annamaet for the past year and she has done great on it but the price just keeps going up. A new pet shop opened up down the street from me that only sells Whole Foods for dogs and cats. The nutritionist talked to me for a long time about the benefits of whole and fresh foods. I had a few options for dry dog food and ended up buying Farmina ancestral grain. So far my dog LOVES the food but her stools are not as hard as they normally would be, they actually seem sticky and stain the snow around it... I'm hoping that with some more time her stools get back to normal.
> Have any of you had experience with Farmina? I love the ingredients and the price!
> Thanks!


Regina come over to https://www.facebook.com/FarminaUSA and message about feeding instructions.

It sounds like you are feeding too much.


----------



## Kritter (Jan 9, 2015)

FarminaND said:


> Regina come over to https://www.facebook.com/FarminaUSA and message about feeding instructions.
> 
> It sounds like you are feeding too much.


Is there a way to get a sample of Farmina? I'd like to try the Ancestral Low Grain Lamb for my skinny dog, but she's very sensitive so I am hesitant to buy a bag.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Go to their facebook page and private message them. Thats how I got samples when we first started out.


----------

